# Max5000



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Has anyone heard if Etch-Marc is going to devise some type of sound unit for the Max5000?

After using the BB these last 2 weekends with my training group, I really wish the Max had sound 

Vicky


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I have the new pro control from Tritronics for my Strongarms. Is the sound of the new Tritronics remotes anywhere close to what a Bumper Boy has? I've never seen a Bumper Boy and I've used my Strongarms for so long without any sound at all, I kind of think the sound on the pro control is a decent feature. 'Course I've never heard any of the others. Could someone tell me what the difference between the Tritronics sound and the Bumper Boy sound is?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard,

I have yet to train with the new TTs, but the BB has a realistic, duck, quack, goose honk, or human hey hey.

A.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

You couldn't call the buzzer sounding thing on the pro control realistic. It might be something like the sound I make when I'm throwing and popping for a hunt test guy though.  

Like I said above, after training for so long without sound I think having something is pretty neat.


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

that would be a nice feature for MAX. our group has had 2 MAX's for over a year and just got a bb this past month.. the ONLY thing we like about bb is the sound..


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

*MAX COMMENTS PLEASE*

Hi,

I've seen a Max5000 in use, but have heard a lot of comments that go something along the lines of "they are great when they are working but...." .. ( comments like they break or malfunction frequently??).

Would like to hear more feedback about specific problems, difficulty/expense of repairs and/or any weather specific issues (i.e. cold or rain).

Also, has anyone used the MAX with any electronics other than Dogtra or TT?

Thanks in advance for any comments (positive or negative).


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: MAX COMMENTS PLEASE*



Normal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen a Max5000 in use, but have heard a lot of comments that go something along the lines of "they are great when they are working but...." .. ( comments like they break or malfunction frequently??).
> 
> ...


Have a couple of Max's. I don't use them as much as my Zinger Wingers, Tangelo Tossers or Shur-Toss launchers, but they do come in handy for setups where the dog may get lost (can launch additional bumpers to help), I also use them where I want to repeat a mark and have it thrown exactly the same way (e.g. cheating singles). 

I've never had a mechanical problem with my Max units. I use them with TT Pro-Control electronics. The attention getting sound is not realistic, but it does get the dog's attention, which is really all that matters IMO (though it would be nice to have the capability to have the unit yell hey! hey!

A couple of years ago a guy at a Hunt Test told me he strapped walkie talkies (on different channels) to his launchers and could give his dogs a hey! hey! using the radios to get the dog's attention. Has anyone tried this with success?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Howard,

What Anthony said is correct.
The TT Pro Control "sound" is a buzzing type sound. Not realistic and difficult to hear at a distance....... 100 yards or so. I can't hear it. Dogs do seem to pick it up sometimes, if the wind is helping.


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

I use the Dogtra remote with the beeping sound as an attention getter. 

I'd be concerned about using the duck/pheasant to get their attention, wouldn't it cause an increase in head swinging?


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

Normal,
I have had a MAX for two years now... also a friend in our training group has had his for almost exactly the same amount of time.. 
periodically you have to adjust the turret, silicone the plungers on the valves, charge it, and keep gas in it... our experience has been very good.. we use them almost daily.. 
I also have a BB and so far it has been fine also.. I would be hard pressed to give a preference. they each have their advantages.. 
I will say the people at Etch Marc that sell the MAX's are first rate and very helpful. I understand that BB is getting better in that department. 

BB+ sound and throws a higher quality, easier to see bumper.
MAX+ much quicker to set up and reload, dealer/manufacturer


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info and feedback on the MAX. I appreciate it.


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

*maint adjustments / fine tuning*

HI,

If anyone would be willing to share their tricks/adjustments to keeping their MAX in top form I'd appreciate it.

For example, clipper wrote:


> periodically you have to adjust the turret, silicone the plungers on the valves


Please explain/expand


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

The turret needs to be adjusted so that the hole in the bottom of the turret that is going to fire is on the left side right along the edge.. left as you stand facing the max as if it were going to fire at you.. just loosen those two nuts in the middle of the turret.. and rotate it to the proper point and tighten em back up.. huge difference in the distance you get out of a throw if this is adjusted properly.. there is a pic in the manual that shows proper location.. 
I learned about putting silicone on the valve plungers from ted at etch marc.. take the bottom off your max and look at the large white plastic star-shaped cam.. you will see that as it rotates it pushes plungers in on 4 different valves.. i assume it is intake and exhaust for oxygen and propane.. just spray some silicone (not oil) on each of the shafts on these plungers..


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

Clipper,

Thanks for your post. I understand what you mean now - I just didn't know the term "turret", but was familiar with the timing adjustment procedure.

I was not aware of the silicone procedure/suggestion, but do know which parts you are referring to. I will have to look into purchasing some spray silicone (don't know exactly what you mean, but assume I will find it in a hardware/tool & equipment type of store).

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------

